# San Tatsu Ryu Jui Jitsu



## Brother John (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wondering....
A new dojo in my area is saying that it teaches "San Tatsu Ryu Jui Jitsu".

I will stop in and make the sensei's aquaintence, but I was wanting to pool a little info first.

Has anyone heard of this system?
thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 10, 2009)

I am guessing it means three dragon school of jujutsu.

I have not heard of it but stop by say hi and ask where does it come from maybe you can invite him here so he can speak more about it.


----------

